# public/private hunting land stark county



## PayMeAndGo

family recently just sold my hunting property in meigs county and im looking for new places to hunt near canton...i already know of beach city and around bolivar dam but crowded and im looking for some under the radar spots near me..so does anyone know of any private tracts that will lend permission or any public near here..please let me know thank you


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

sorry to hear about you losing your hunting land, I know how that feels. Coshocton has TONS of public land and especially during bow season, the chances of you encountering another person while hunting are slim to none and there are some nice deer that come out of the area. It may not be the closest of places but it's not extremely far if you're in Canton. Give that a shot and than do what I did, come spring time start knocking on doors and ask if you can take care of the farmer's ground hogs. Shoot a bunch of them, get good with the farmer and fill them in on the hog elimination and 5 out of 10 of them will let you come back and deer hunt. Good luck!


----------



## Header

Fisha is right, during bow season you hardly run into anyone. I use to hunt AEP in Coshocton and only seen a few vehicles here and there. I would not go there during gun season. That area is 45 minutes from Canton and I use to take my camper for a few days and camped in Wills Creek at the store. Also hunted Atwood up the hill from the cemetery on rt542, 30 minutes, never seen anyone during bow. I have a place I go right behind my house, 20 minutes I'm up a tree, but I won't tell you where I live.


----------



## saugeyesam

Access to private land in Stark County is hard to come by. I own 10 acres in Canton Twp. that I hunt after work but it's just big enough for me and that's about it. Now on my days off i hunt Atwood and have been seeing good numbers of deer at Beach city as well. I have yet to encounter anyone else while bow hunting either place. There are numerous farms in Southern Stark county that you could ask for permission to hunt but you aren't guaranteed access. Inconsiderate and careless hunter have made it hard for everyone who is looking to get permission to hunt private lands.


----------



## PayMeAndGo

thanks ill be sure to give coshocton a try and thats funny header what you said bout atwood by the cemetary cuz i hunt there also,,fisha do you know of anywhere i could possibly find like a list or map of the public lands in coshocton?


----------



## PayMeAndGo

saugeyesam damn must be nice even tho its only ten acres and do you have any recomendations of spots at beach city?


----------



## Header

PayMe, Go to the ODNR and check the maps they have them all listed, take your pick:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...eAreaMapsLandingPage/tabid/19694/Default.aspx

There is a link at the top for the AEPRec lands, you'll need a free permit.

Funny thing, Atwood nor Tappen are not listed!


----------



## PayMeAndGo

yea my family has a camping spot at tappen and and its decent hunting just to far of a drive for an after work hunt..idk why its not listed but the list does help thanks alot man,,,im considering going around asking for permission on a couple spots i found near home


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

My buddy basically bought all the maps we use of the land in coshocton, not sure where he got them. I would honestly google coshocton public hunting lands and you should get a ton of links to point you into the right direction to get some maps. They plant crops on the lands too and have some real nice spots tucked up in there. Also a hell of a turkey spot


----------

